# Visa for non-south african partner



## cape penguin (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello,

I am currently negotiating a job offer to come to South Africa. I am American, living in France. I was under the impression that my partner who is French, would be able to get a temporary visa and come with me. I know he cannot work on this permit. I have been corresponding with the consulate in Monaco who has now told me that if he is not retired it is going to be difficult for him to get a visa and that he can only come for 3 months on a regular tourist visa, but that I will have to "negotiate" that with the embasy in Paris as they are the ones delivering the visas. My partner and I have been living together for over 5 years, both names on rental lease. Is this really the case, can anyone help ?

Thanks!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Depending on a few factors (such as the exact contract between you and your partner), he or she can enter on an Accompanying Spouse Permit. One may not work on this permit.


----------



## cape penguin (Jul 28, 2011)

*Docs*

Thanks for your response LegalMan. Currently we have a certificat de concubinage here in France which we got 5 years ago, both names are on our curent lease dating from 5 years ago, we have a current car loan from 2 months ago in both our names, and I am covered under his current supplimentary health insurance as his partner. Do you know if this sounds ok or is there something else we may need ? Thanks a lot for your help, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Home Affairs usually requires proof of cohabitation (your lease is this) and shared financial responsibility to ascertain a life partner relationship. If you have proof of sending each other money, you should be fine.

However, on an Accompanying Life Partner Permit (type of Relative's Permit), you cannot work or study or do anything except live in SA. You'd have to apply for a new permit in your own right if you wanted to change.


----------



## cape penguin (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks again LegalMan ! We don't have a shared bank account, but every month I transfer my share of the bills to his account and he pays them from there. So hopefully this will be the required proof. I have been quite worried as I had a bad experience with the French immigration when first trying to move here from the US with my now ex-partner and don't really want to go through that again...


----------



## cape penguin (Jul 28, 2011)

*Partner on same application form ?*

Adding on as I am now reading through the visa application form. Do I only have to list my partner on the visa form I will be filling out for the work visa or does he have to complete his own form ? Also, on the form, I see 2 choices for the relationship that may apply, "Customary Union" or "Legally Recognized Spousal Relationship" (there is also married but we aren't yet). Can anyone tell me what the difference is on these 2 ? Also if he is on the same form as me, does he still need all the same docs, police clearance, medical etc ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

> Thanks again LegalMan ! We don't have a shared bank account, but every month I transfer my share of the bills to his account and he pays them from there. So hopefully this will be the required proof.


Sounds good.


----------



## jamesjones (Oct 30, 2013)

Does Anyone know if you can work beyond the 20 hours a week if it is voluntary in terms of a study Visa?

Many thanks =)


----------

